# Another Milorganite Alternative



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Keep posting fellas!

https://www.azurestandard.com/shop/product/outdoor-garden/gardening-supplies/fertilizers-soil-care/eco-fertilizer/fertilizer-granules-4-3-2-organic/7979?package=GP272

No iron in this product. I get my iron from Southern Ag or Ironite that will throw down after my first cut.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I can't seem to find Pro Rich anywhere besides Ace...

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/lawn-care/lawn-fertilizers/7174915?x429=true&utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic-shopping&utm_campaign=organic-shopping

With shipping, this comes out to $40/bag. Not worth it.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

I use Menard's Natural Lawn Fertilizer. It is 4-3-0. Also has 3.4% calcium, 1% Sulfar and 1.5% Iron. Cost is $7.99 whenever their 11% deal is going on.

Menard's fertilizers and pre/post granular herbicides may not be the very best quality available but their prices are hard to beat, especially their Forever Green line.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

moedank said:


> I use Menard's Natural Lawn Fertilizer. It is 4-3-0. Also has 3.4% calcium, 1% Sulfar and 1.5% Iron. Cost is $7.99 whenever their 11% deal is going on.
> 
> Menard's fertilizers and pre/post granular herbicides may not be the very best quality available but their prices are hard to beat, especially their Forever Green line.


Yes I saw that one. I may try a few bags. Milorganite is $9.99 in Wisconsin. However I might try that one.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Ordered two 50# bags of milo from my local spot yesterday and they said they've been on back order for weeks. Is this a nationwide thing? Or are people just looking for alternatives?


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

I had HomeDepot price match Menards for Milorganite at $8.88 per bag last week for enough to do a spoon feeding .25lbs/1,000 every two weeks. The Menards entire line of fertilizer is by far the best deal for pounds on the ground possible. I love how you put a higher poundage also which makes it easier to spread just like Milorganite.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Coop Poop (2-4-3) is $18/40# bag with free store pickup if not in stock. I grabbed the last 9 bags that Fleet Farm had on clearance last spring for $5/bag. Bring a trailer for pickup, the smell of success is far stronger with this one than either Milorganite or Carbon X.   

For anyone near Wisconsin, Stein Gardens often has Milorganite 36# bags on sale 6 bags for $30 at Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day weeks.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is a fairly comprehensive list of biosolid alternatives

All-Gro (Synagro)
Granulite (Synagro)
Chesapeake Sunshine
EarthMate (Philadelphia, PA)
Nutri-Green (Virginia Beach, VA)
MetroGro (Madison, WI)
ORGRO (Baltimore, MD, Veolia Water North America) 
Bay State Fertilizer (Boston, MA)
GroCo (Seattle, WA)
SilviGrow (Seattle, WA)
Oceangro (NJ)
TAGRO (Tacoma, WA)
SoundGro (Pierce County, WA)
Milorganite (Milwaukee, WI)
WeCare Compost (NY)
CompostT (Pennsylvania)
EKO Compost (Missoula, Maui, Lewiston plant on Idaho-Wahington border)
Dillo Dirt (Austin, TX)
Glacier Gold (Olney, MT)
EarthBlends (New York City, a product of Synagro, sold by WeCare)
Agresoil (MA)
Earthlife (New England, a product of New England Organics)
TOPGRO (Los Angeles, CA)
N-Viro Soil
N-Viro BioBlend
Landscapers' Advantage (Camden, NJ)
Hou-Actinite (Houston, TX)
ComPro (Washington, D.C.)
Mine Mix (Philadelphia, PA)
Kellogg Nitrohumus, Gromulch, Amend and Topper (Kellogg Garden Products, Los Angeles, CA)
Growers' Blend by Earthwise Organics (a Synagro subsidiary)
Unity Fertilizer (Unity Envirotech LLC, Florida-baded)
Miracle-Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil (Scott's Miracle-Gro Company says, "Some of the most common organic plant foods are bone meal, cottonseed meal, blood meal, fish emulsion, activated sewage and manures.")
PocoNite (Sumter, SC)


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I been scoring Milo for $9.50 a bag from a local true value store he orders it for me. Big big store by me it's probably about $16 a bag when in stock and that's around never


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

M32075 said:


> I been scoring Milo for $9.50 a bag from a local true value store he orders it for me. Big box stores by me it's probably about $16 a bag when in stock and that's around never


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I been scoring Milo for $9.50 a bag from a true value store they order it for me. The big box stores by me it's probably about $16 a bag if they have it in stock and that's been like never


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

The problem with biosolids is there's just so much waste


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

uts said:


> Here is a fairly comprehensive list of biosolid alternatives
> 
> All-Gro (Synagro)
> Granulite (Synagro)
> ...


Wow great info uts! Thanks for that info. I will be sure to put every one of those ferts in yard at the same time...LOL!


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

M32075 said:


> I been scoring Milo for $9.50 a bag from a true value store they order it for me. The big box stores by me it's probably about $16 a bag if they have it in stock and that's been like never


Yes last year is when you could score bag of Milo for $10/bag. Now the prices have increased. Although Menards in WI has their priced at $10/bag


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

AndyS said:


> The problem with biosolids is there's just so much waste


Waste as in human feces, etc...? Most of the waste has been burned and absorbed through a granular process. If you use compost in your yard best believe that is considered waste. Look at it like this, if you use milo or any biosolid as your main fertilizer then it may create balance issues within your yard. I have used a combination of Purely Organic/plant based cornmeal with Milo as there have been no issues. I would use only Milo around early spring and late summer. That is why I want to find an alternative to Milo in the early summer and fall.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

AndyS said:


> The problem with biosolids is there's just so much waste


 :lol: Ha! Nice work.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Milorganite was $10 last year, now $17. Doubtful I'll use any this year at that price.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I did try this last year during the summer. Scotts bought out the company. I liked it for mostly being not quick release compared to Milo.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Clarus Choice has the 5-4-0 under 20.00 a bag for 50lbs.. Southern Seeds in NC keeps it in stock


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

That's awesome. Great find.

Here is one from Lesco: https://www.siteone.com/en/510028-lesco-organicorganic-base-fertilizer-15-3-7-30-polyplus-50-b/p/338213

Analysis: https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=338213&resourceId=16378

I am thinking of trying Lesco since I worked with Carbon Pro-G. This looks promising. It also has 2.5% iron as well!


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

AndyS said:


> The problem with biosolids is there's just so much waste


 :lol:


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

What is the best organic alternative over biosolid?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Check out the Pro Grade from Milo for $20.79. This is cheaper than the consumer grade:

https://www.siteone.com/en/mil640-milorganite-professional-grade-granular-fertilizer-6-4-0e-25/p/616587

Here is the label


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Clarus Screaming Green is a good one. 
It's at site one and I can get it for $35 for 50lbs and can do 12k. It's a 16-2-3 with 1% iron. 
Goes a lot further than milorganite


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

CDR said:


> Clarus Screaming Green is a good one.
> It's at site one and I can get it for $35 for 50lbs and can do 12k. It's a 16-2-3 with 1% iron.
> Goes a lot further than milorganite


I'm looking all over Site One and can't find it. I watched a a solid video on this and looks to be a great product.


----------



## YEM (Apr 9, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> CDR said:
> 
> 
> > Clarus Screaming Green is a good one.
> ...


Site One has the brand name as Nutrients Plus
https://www.siteone.com/en/510459-nutrients-plus-organicorganic-base-fertilizer-16-2-3-45-crn-/p/425540


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

YEM said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > CDR said:
> ...


Thanks Yem! I am going to check on availability in my area. Much appreciated!


----------



## YEM (Apr 9, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> YEM said:
> 
> 
> > creediddy2021 said:
> ...


The same brand has this product, which might be closer to a true Milo alternative.
The application rates on the bag are pretty low compared to Milo... so the price might look good comparatively since the label says it covers 8800 sq ft at the heavy rate, but you're not dropping as much N/P.
https://www.siteone.com/en/510684-nutrients-plus-organicorganic-base-fertilizer-4-3-1-5ca-1fe-/p/497115


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

creediddy2021 said:


> That's awesome. Great find.
> 
> Here is one from Lesco: https://www.siteone.com/en/510028-lesco-organicorganic-base-fertilizer-15-3-7-30-polyplus-50-b/p/338213


I looked at analysis and I thought it said made from Pollups... lol


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I like the Menards Naturals/E-Cornganite... It is not HEAT activated....


----------



## hankhill11 (May 20, 2019)

In Wisconsin, a couple weekends ago I purchased 10 bags of milo at Steins for ~ 6.50/bag during their sales. I will add that the prices have really gone up, and are crazy anywhere except Menards, and this Steins sale. Also, Menards was out of it, which is really strange. Even being ~20 minutes away from the source. I can't speak to why there'd be a shortage unless its just a supply chain and logistics issue.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I really like the idea of the Screamin Green. I like the idea that it doesn't push a lot of top growth as well.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Matt Martin is a Grass God!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rQfKxzC9sA


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Can you guys recommend a granular iron product that doesn't push growth? I am looking for something under 0-1% nitrogen, but with more than 10% iron. I have already put down Ironite. Waiting on a week to see the results after a nice rainfall tonight though tomorrow


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

creediddy2021 said:


> Can you guys recommend a granular iron product that doesn't push growth? I am looking for something under 0-1% nitrogen, but with more than 10% iron. I have already put down Ironite. Waiting on a week to see the results after a nice rainfall tonight though tomorrow


Google what people in beach areas use during fertilizer black out periods. Not a granular and not 6% Fe, but I've had good results with MicoGreene applied from a backpack sprayer or hose end. Not going to screw anything up if you over apply a bit.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Why are there different versions of Milo? Meijer's brand shows 4% iron.

https://www.meijer.com/shopping/product/milorganite-organic-nitrogen-fertilizer/4653964032.html

Interesting...as Milo sold at HD, Lowe's, Ace and even their Milo Pro version have 2.5% Fe.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I confirmed that the iron content of the Milo sold at Meijer's is the same as everyone else's. Just false advertising image that Meijer's has on their website.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

AndyS said:


> The problem with biosolids is there's just so much waste


Plus in many states(like Oregon it seems) the bio solid fert's that are made are sold primarily to farmers from what research ive done. So unless your buying by the dump truck load your SOL.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> Matt Martin is a Grass God!


Screaming Green is by far the best fertilizer ive used on my lawn, i got their 10# sample bag a few years ago when they were giving it away.

Problem is i cant find anyone selling it locally, no site one within 4 hours of me sells it in NW Oregon. And im not driving 4 hours 1 way into Washington for fert. And unfortunately they wont transfer bags from another location unless your talking several dozen bags, which i just dont need. Then again this was like 3 years ago, maybe i should check in with them this year. I still have a bag of CarbonX to go through first though.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Is that screaming green just milo and 46-0-0?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Bought a bag of Screamin Green as I will need to wait to put it down. Based on my soil test I need to put down a balanced fertilizer. I can't believe that my NPK are all very low. I will keep you posted with the results within a month. I will apply this sometime in June. Overall it smells just like Milo and chicken poo.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

CoopyHarry said:


> Is that screaming green just milo and 46-0-0?


No. It's a lot more than that. It also has chicken manure, coated urea, and Potash in it, and possibly some other ingredients I'm forgetting. Similar results to those from Carbon-X, but SG has more slow release in it so the results are more sustained over time and less kick right away.

Someone said it's their favorite. Me, too. One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Green said:


> CoopyHarry said:
> 
> 
> > Is that screaming green just milo and 46-0-0?
> ...


Great to hear! Can't wait to throw'er down. I just ordered Mag-I-Cal Alkaline bag as my pH is 7.02. It's recommended that I get this along with Yard Mastery Triple 12 with 3% Iron. I didn't realize how deficient my macro's were.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I liked the 10 lb Screamin Green sample bag, but it just doesn't seem to be available locally.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

massgrass said:


> I liked the 10 lb Screamin Green sample bag, but it just doesn't seem to be available locally.


SiteOne has the 50lbs bags for $37. You have a 13k sq ft lawn. This is close to covering your entire lawn on one application. You may want to pick up two bags just in case.


----------

